# Please give my little ones a good home



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

I need to reduce my colony, my husband is allergic to them and 5 rats is too many for him to handle. So as much as I really do not want to give them up I must find a new home for 2 of my little ones. One male (neutered) and one female (hairless) they MUST GO TOGETHER. Please help me out I do not want to give them to someone who doesn’t know anything about rats. They will come with a food bowl, water bottle, and a bag of food with various treats. Please use this email to contact me [email protected]


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Where in the world are you located?


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

Maltey said:


> Where in the world are you located?


I was curious about the same thing. I'm also curious about their cage, are all of your ratties caged together and that's why no cage with them?


----------



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you for wanting to help, but I was able to keep my rats. My husband saw how upset I was about this and has decided to let me keep them. he will just no longer handle them.Plus one of them has fallen ill and will be heading over that rainbow bridge soon, and I will not separate her from me in her time of need. I love them all way to much.


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

aw im sorry on eof your buddies isnt doing well 
im happy you get to keep your other buddies though, hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

They are all doing fine, old age is setting in for my hairless rat. But she is happy to spend quite time with me, she is 2 years and 2 months old


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

If he is allergic there is an option of allergy shots. I am taking them to get rid of a dog and cat allergy.


----------

